# Does Air Force Clerk do SQ ?



## CDN_yan (19 Mar 2010)

Hi , first of all , i usually speak french so i may do some mistakes on my post ( and on the french side of forum, nobody seems can give me an answer) ! My question
's quite simple , i wonder if as a Air Force Resource Management Support Clerk i must do SQ ? 

And if someone know where i can take a look to see the date of the  courses at CFSAL (French) ? I know that a course start on april 22 , but i got no way to know if i'm list on. 

I'm not on my BMQ cause i released on last july from infantry, so i'll be back on Canadian force on april 9 and got to report at Borden on april 11, so it's harder to get te information in this way.

 So i still hope to be on april 22 course to do it quick! 

Thanks ! ... and sorry for my english lol


----------



## MikeL (19 Mar 2010)

No, a AF Clerk would not do SQ. I know some Army Clerks who don't have SQ either.

And Í don't know where to find CFSAL course dates, but I would assume they would be on a DIN site, so unless you have access you are SOL. Once you get to Borden, I assume to PRETC your CoC should be able to tell you all the info as to which course you are loaded on.


----------



## CDN_yan (19 Mar 2010)

Thanks a lot Skeletor ! 

I'll try to find one clerk at valcartier that can check on  DIN site to take a look ! Got nothin to loose tryin ,anyway i'll know when i'll be on PRETC ... but less time i'll pass on pat , better it will be ! Also could be a great way for me to pratice my english !


----------



## Celticgirl (23 Mar 2010)

CDN_yan said:
			
		

> Hi , first of all , i usually speak french so i may do some mistakes on my post ( and on the french side of forum, nobody seems can give me an answer) ! My question
> 's quite simple , i wonder if as a Air Force Resource Management Support Clerk i must do SQ ?
> 
> And if someone know where i can take a look to see the date of the  courses at CFSAL (French) ? I know that a course start on april 22 , but i got no way to know if i'm list on.
> ...



I'm not sure about the French courses, but I've heard the English courses are all filled up for April. They are loading the September courses now. Normally, you can access the trg schedule by clicking the CFSAL link from the master schedule page (see hyperlink following) to see when courses are being offered for the current trg year, but for some reason I haven't been able to get into it this morning:  http://borden.mil.ca/sso_requirements/English/Schedule_0910_e.asp

Maybe someone else will have better luck with it.


----------



## Biohazardxj (23 Mar 2010)

It's been a couple of weeks since I looked but the  2010/2011 course schedule has not been posted yet.  Typically there are 3 to 4 English and 1 French QL3 courses running at the same time, 3 or 4 times a year.  So if you are coming to Borden in Apr you be lucky and already be on the April serial, if not you will have to wait until September.


----------



## RUNRMAC13 (24 Mar 2010)

SGT-RMSCLK said:
			
		

> It's been a couple of weeks since I looked but the  2010/2011 course schedule has not been posted yet.  Typically there are 3 to 4 English and 1 French QL3 courses running at the same time, 3 or 4 times a year.  So if you are coming to Borden in Apr you be lucky and already be on the April serial, if not you will have to wait until September.



The next french RMS QL3 is 20 Apr - 8 Jul 10 and the next one after that is 21 Sep - 3 Dec 10


----------



## kadrury (25 Mar 2010)

do you know the one after that????


----------

